# Consulta por funcionamiento ECU



## andresgarcia (Ene 6, 2013)

Hola, soy Andrés García vivo en Neiva Colombia soy mecánico general y conozco mucho sobre scanner en todas las marcas, estoy en éste momento en la electrónica de ecu automotriz no soy el mejor pero quisiera compartir mi conocimiento en sensores en fallas y programaciones de módulos y muchas cosas mas, necesito de su colaboración para complementar y poder conocer muy bien las ecu, he arreglado muchas pero me he parado un poco en microprocesadores.

Tengo scanner de todas las marcas como también osciloscopio, en éste momento estoy arreglando una ecu de una Mazda b2600 modelo 98 y necesito saber o la descripción del micro E310A MISUBISHIT 7BA254W 7545939 esa es la ref. , el problema es que se me calienta el micro y por cual lo puedo  reemplazar, espero que me ayuden, gracias y espero colaborarles a muchos, escribanme que si les puedo colaborar lo hago, feliz año.


----------



## joba (May 6, 2015)

Buenas noches foro de Electronica soy mecanico de la guardia vieja y trato de adaptarme en los sistemas computarizados.
Tengo scaners que me ayudan orientandome en problemas puntuales y todo bien , pero la pregunta es si el corto plazo es corregido por las señales en mv. que emite sensor de oxigeno.

Como puedo revertir open loop en condicion normal de temperatura (el problema lo tengo en motor k4m 2013 con 26000 km elevado consumo de conbustible) y el vehiculo arranca bien marcha parejo no tiene quedos ,tironeos ni emision de humo me inquietan los 11.2 lts/100km que rinde en ciudad cuando deberia dar 8.6 como dice fabrica

Desde ya gracias y felicito la buena disposicion de todos ...


----------



## Fogonazo (May 6, 2015)

Revisa sensores de temperatura, *incluso los mas inverosímiles*.

Si la ECU detecta baja temperatura en algún punto del vehículo puede hacer que el motor trabaje "Cebado"


----------



## papirrin (May 6, 2015)

Pues tengo entendido que el margen de rendimiento de acuerdo a las condiciones climaticas es de un 20%. Asi que no veo que este muy fuera de lo normal. 
Te sugiero que hagas la comparación del rendimiento en carretera y asi que tomes un punto de referencia.


----------



## sergiot (May 8, 2015)

Hay algo que no entiendo, si tenes escáner que te permite ver en tiempo real los valores de temperatura de aire, agua, grados de avance y lectura de la sonda o las sondas lambda, como no podes determinar cual está midiendo mal??

Para controlar la temperatura es muy fácil, antes de poner en marcha el motor por la mañana, osea bien frio, miras la temperatura ambiente, conectas el escáner y la lectura de ambas temperaturas deben ser iguales entre si e iguales a la ambiente, eso te dice si están midiendo valores correcto o reales.

No te olvides que estas lidiando con uno de lo peores problemas solucionar en un auto, sobre todo cuando el motor se comporta bien, acelera bien, regula bien y hace todo bien, menos el consumo.

Yo pasé por lo mismo en mi Chrysler neon, estuve un año buscando y buscando, hasta que vi que no era nada fuera de lo normal, el auto consumo mucho y punto, terminé con un equipo de gnc de 5ta generación.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (May 8, 2015)

Hay muchas razones por las que un coche pasa gasolina puede ser el map dañado , el sensor de oxigeno puerco , una valvula pcv tapada esa valvula se revisa si hay aceite por las juntas del motor si hay aceite por dondequiera la pcv est tapada.

Tambien puede ser el aceite mismo un aceite chafa sea sae 20-50 no es el mismi si su Api es SF a un SL

Hay muchas cosas que afectan el rendimiento del combustible otro puede seer el sensor del arbol de levas 

Generalmente es el sensor de oxigeno el que hace el pancho prinsipal puedes revisar las señales con un multimetro y estas deben variar una vez que el sensor alcansa su temperatura de trabajo.

Pero si el sensor no marca nada puede que este dañado


----------



## gaston sj (May 29, 2019)

Buenas muchachos hace tiempo no ando por aca, y hoy decidí volver con interés particular en la reparación de computadoras automotriz.

Hoy les ofrezco  a la comunidad que en éste espacio resolvamos los problemas que nos vayamos encontrando con estos benditos calculadores.

Ya hace 3 años que tengo taller electromecánico y eso me dejo mucha experiencia aparte de la información,  herramientas.

Cualquier cosa me chiflan. Un fuerte abrazo a todos los compañeros del foro..


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (May 30, 2019)

Podrías subir algunos aportes, como manuales de servicio, algunos tips que hayas resuelto?... Eso sería de gran ayuda


----------



## sergiot (May 31, 2019)

gaston sj dijo:


> Buenas muchachos hace tiempo no ando por aca, y hoy decidí volver con interés particular en la reparación de computadoras automotriz.
> 
> Hoy les ofrezco  a la comunidad que en éste espacio resolvamos los problemas que nos vayamos encontrando con estos benditos calculadores.
> 
> ...



Creo que tendrias que ofrecer un listado de lo que tenes como información, ya han pasado muchos con los mismos ofrecimientos y nunca vimos un aporte concreto, y mas en estos temas en donde todas las ecu's son distintas y los sistemas de inyección tambien. 
Hay mucha información que no está documentada y surge de la experiencia personal, yo me dedico basicamente a las ecu's de chrysler y hay muy poca información de la parte interna de la misma, y toda reparación es a pulmón.


----------



## gaston sj (May 9, 2021)

Ahi va una guia para ecu de s10, que es una figurita dificil, personalmente me dedico a reparar solo estas ecus, edc 16c9


----------

